# Need to remove front axle/bolster on International 574



## bboesel (Aug 14, 2014)

I recently found out that I have to replace the Bolster on my International 574. I have stripped the front end down and now I am in need of removing the front axle. I need help figuring out how to get the center pivot pin out? In my mind it seems like I should remove the axle from the Bolster before removing the Bolster from the tractor. Is this correct? or should I remove the Bolster and axle from the tractor together then remove the Pivot pin? Also just so I clarify I have already removed the two bolts that hold the pivot pin into place, but could not get the pin to budge. 

Thank you for any help that you guys can give me.


----------

